# support group in Belgium



## principessa (May 20, 2014)

Hey there people,
I wanted to know if there were any social anxiety support group in Belgium...
Is there anyone here from Belgium in any case ?
Take care folks


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi there 

I live in the netherlands but we are practially neighbors right? Haha. Where in Belgium do you live, maybe we could do a halfway thing.


----------



## michaelgroves (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry just read twice and missed that you were looking for an supportgroup anyway the offers stil there


----------



## Srylance (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm from Belgium, also noticed this thread is a month old. Not many Belgian people around here so i will reply anyway. Never heard of any support groups here, that's the awful thing about this tiny country, it lacks so many things! Uuuugh! >_<


----------

